

How do we crush this dismal stat? 7% investor money goes to women-led startups - bootload
https://medium.com/medium-writing-prompts/how-do-we-crush-this-dismal-stat-only-7-of-investor-money-goes-to-women-led-startups-3f4330d6e10d

======
paulhauggis
I would like to know which ones were turned down and which ones were funded.
This will give us a better idea on whether these stats are purely based on
gender or the idea of the startup.

It doesn't really make any sense as to why a VC would turn down a women-led
startup just because of gender. They are in it to get an ROI.

~~~
bootload
_" It doesn't really make any sense as to why a VC would turn down a women-led
startup just because of gender."_

Agree on knowing the split of accepted startups.

As for selection, do you really think selection is made 100% logically? No gut
level decision making or insider/outside dynamics at work here? Within the
decision making process, bias is at work.

------
Beached
Id like to know the percentage of start ups are women led? This stat may be a
reflection of the low volume of women in the tech industry as a whole...

~~~
dllthomas
While your second sentence here is true, the statistic you request doesn't do
as much to answer it as we might hope. Start-ups designed to take VC money
that can't get VC money don't remain start-ups designed to take VC money for
very long.

